# Rbp Acting Funny



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

So this is very hard to explain, so hang in there with me. My biggest piranha has always done this and ive wondered what it meant. So i have a few big flat rocks in my tank and the biggest one likes to start above it, dive towards the rock, and at the last minute he will turn his body parallel to the bottom of the tank and kind of do a 180 degree turn back towards to the top of the tank. So picture this, he is kind of swimming on one of the flat sides of his body and brushing up against this flat rock, kind of like he's rubbing it and swims away. and he will do this 10 or 15 times in a row. its very strange. could it just be a strange personality or maybe showing off to the others in the tank since he is the biggest and kind of the leader in a sense?

Just curious, thanks for any info you guys can throw my way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

If there's no visible sign of parasites then it might be preparing to breed if it's darkened in colour and digs as well around the rock. If not, then it's probably just messing around.
Try recording it if you can.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's called "flashing."
They do it when something's irritating their skin.

Check water parameters.
Could also be parasites.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Traveller said:


> If there's no visible sign of parasites then it might be preparing to breed if it's darkened in colour and digs as well around the rock. If not, then it's probably just messing around.
> Try recording it if you can.


Sorry Traveller, but you are wrong on all counts..That is not breeding behavior and it's not just messing around...It's a known fact that fish tend to "itch" sometimes just like us humans do, and they when they get that itch, they want to scratch it!...To the OP, I wouldn't really worry about it because this actually normal type of behavior...However, if this behavior persists in an excessive manner, then you might want to check your water quality and parameters and make sure everything is up to par...More than likely, the water quality is bad and you need to do more frequent water changes.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> It's called "flashing."
> They do it when something's irritating their skin.
> 
> Check water parameters.
> Could also be parasites.


X2 , all animals get an itching once is a while. My rhom use to do the same thing with a peice of driftwood I had in his tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Reason why I said that is because only one is doing it. If something was irritating their skin, then likely more then one of the p's would flash. If there are no visible signs of parasites, then something in the water would be causing it, leading you to assume more then one would show signs. The OP also stated the largest P which could be the only sexually mature P in the tank, which is why I asked if it's digging and darkening as well.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

normal p behavior, my red does it every now and then !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with flashing. Male p's will do something similar to this but it is usually after the eggs are laid in order to fan them.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like your RBP is a little retard


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Great input davery08


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


>


No help needed, P-Freak!..Question has already been answered!..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, davery answered it in quite some detail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Yeah, davery answered it in quite some detail.





























































i wish this was my sig LOL !!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Da said:


>


No help needed, P-Freak!..Question has already been answered!..








[/quote]

meant help as in shut these crazy coments up lol


----------

